
The perilous politics of parking - baron816
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21720281-average-car-moves-just-5-time-improve-cities-focus-other-95-perilous
======
baron816
The other week, I was walking through Tribeca, and I saw a car parked on the
street with a flat tire. It had clearly been abandoned. The kicker is that it
didn't have any tickets on it. It was a literal piece of garbage taking up
real estate worth about $15000/year.

